# Argh Stay still



## Geronimo (Aug 24, 2003)

I was trying to capture the picture of my family dog and his reflection in a River.  Just as I pressed the button he decides he does not like his pose or lighting I guess.  That is his neck with the white spot on it.


----------



## manda (Aug 25, 2003)

arent they little buggers? :LOL:


----------



## urameatball (Aug 28, 2003)

the only way an animal can stay still for a shot is when it's dead


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Bummer!  Would've been a keeper too!  I know I took about a couple of hundred shots of my cat before getting a small handful that were worth keeping.


----------



## kia99 (Jun 29, 2004)

I am sure I have hread the saying "never work with Children or Animals" 

My borthers dog is the same.  She looks at you while your setting up the shot but as soon as you go to press the button, turns round, end up with a backside shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 2, 2004)

...other than my cat who will watch me getting ready for her photo, to then walk straight into the lense... BONG! Black eye...... :roll:


----------



## Alison (Jul 5, 2004)

I've got many of the same shots of my dogs & cats. Got to love them


----------



## jadin (Jul 6, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> ...other than my cat who will watch me getting ready for her photo, to then walk straight into the lense... BONG! Black eye...... :roll:


You or the cat?


----------

